# Multiple EOI or EOI with multiple visa types



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Friends

I am in process of applying EOI 189 independent visa (Got my skill assessment and IELTS done). Can someone please help with these questions?

Have some quick questions, if you can please help:
- We have an option to submit an EOI with multiple visa types (189 Independent, 190 state sponsored, 186 employer sponsored) - on page 3 *Select visa types*; and we have an option of submitting multiple different EOIs. whats the difference between the two?

- I want to apply for 189 Independent visa, however I want to keep it open so that any state or employer can sponsor if needed. Do I need to do anything special like submit an EOI with all 3 options checked? OR submit multiple EOI?

- If I do that and DIAC invites me to apply but I don’t have any nomination yet, will I be refused visa on that ground?

Thanks a ton


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

If you choose other visa types or submit more than EOI with another visa type many states will deny you sponsorship. 

Yes they will deny you if you don't have sponsorship and no you would not get a refund. At least get the sponsorship application underway before submitting EOI. 

Submitting more than one EOI is a bad idea, the system will spot it and you will never get an invite.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> If you choose other visa types or submit more than EOI with another visa type many states will deny you sponsorship.
> 
> Yes they will deny you if you don't have sponsorship and no you would not get a refund. At least get the sponsorship application underway before submitting EOI.
> 
> Submitting more than one EOI is a bad idea, the system will spot it and you will never get an invite.


Thanks mate. Yes i am planning to submit a state sponsorship application in parallel.
So what you are suggesting is i should submit the EOI for independent visa only and wait for sponsorship to be approved. When / if it gets approved, i should update my EOI to include state sponsorship. That sounds like a good plan.

I guess my basic doubt is - if i tick sponsored - 190 visa type in EOI now, am i saying "please consider me for sponsorship" or am i saying "i already have state sponsorship" ?

Thanks again.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Thanks mate. Yes i am planning to submit a state sponsorship application in parallel.
> So what you are suggesting is i should submit the EOI for independent visa only and wait for sponsorship to be approved. When / if it gets approved, i should update my EOI to include state sponsorship. That sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I guess my basic doubt is - if i tick sponsored - 190 visa type in EOI now, am i saying "please consider me for sponsorship" or am i saying "i already have state sponsorship" ?
> ...


in a Single EOI you can select 189,186,190.. It will not affect your 189 and if some employer is willing to sponsor you , then you get the visa.

for 190 certain states have their own Rules , like for SA you should only select 190 and choose only SA..

I had selected 186,190,189 and then applied for Victoria SS... However I got my 189 invite first so just applied and got the Visa.

When you are invited, then next to the Visa category an Apply for Visa button will be activated..

However for 186 the moment you submit the button gets activated, but dont apply till you get employee sponsorship...

Regards
RK


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Perfect. Thanks for detailed and precise answer. I would have liked it twice if i could.

And where can i find these state rules? I am planning to apply sponsorship from Vic.

If you dont mind my asking, i just noticed in ur signature, you'd put EOI on 7Sep and got invited on 15Sep - within a week ? Thats awesome !!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Perfect. Thanks for detailed and precise answer. I would have liked it twice if i could.
> 
> And where can i find these state rules? I am planning to apply sponsorship from Vic.
> 
> If you dont mind my asking, i just noticed in ur signature, you'd put EOI on 7Sep and got invited on 15Sep - within a week ? Thats awesome !!


For Victoria No rules.

You can submit the EOi by selection all three 186,189,190..

Then When you go to the Victoria Site and submit the sponsorship application, there please mention your EOI Number...

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Good piece of information...I need clarification on that too.
Thanks


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> For Victoria No rules.
> 
> You can submit the EOi by selection all three 186,189,190..
> 
> ...



Thanks. Planning to do it this weekend.

I also had a question on vic state sponsorship, not sure if you can help on that too.

It has a question on planned settlement location - Melbourne metropolitan or regional vic.
- If I choose regional Victoria, will it give more priority to my application (because they probably want to develop regional Victoria and most people want to stay in metro)
- Will I have to support my answer later on with statistics (like companies and job opportunities I considered to decide on regional vic)

Regards


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Thanks. Planning to do it this weekend.
> 
> I also had a question on vic state sponsorship, not sure if you can help on that too.
> 
> ...


Hii,

I did apply for Vic SS and I also got Approved.
I had selected only Melbourne. 
I am not sure choosing one or other would give more weight age, But if you choose Regional Victoria then it becomes a Different Visa and For regional Sponsorship you need to have a job offer from that Region.

So the safe thing would be choose Melbourne and apply because Victoria Really takes 12 Weeks to give you approval!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I did apply for Vic SS and I also got Approved.
> I had selected only Melbourne.
> ...


ok. Good to know.
I think if one has a job offer from regional vic that will make your sponsorship faster, but she can apply otherwise too and some employer / region may choose to sponsor (its a sponsorship application after all).

If she gets sponsored then the visa she applies for will obviously be different (regional sponsored). 

The question though is if its easier to get sponsorship from Melbourne or regional Victoria... and you answered that precisely. Thanks for that - "Melbourne" it is ... :nod:

Thanks.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> ok. Good to know.
> I think if one has a job offer from regional vic that will make your sponsorship faster, but she can apply otherwise too and some employer / region may choose to sponsor (its a sponsorship application after all).
> 
> If she gets sponsored then the visa she applies for will obviously be different (regional sponsored).
> ...


Welcome..

Also I other point to Remember .. If you apply for Victoria SS then you have a Moral Obligation to stay for period of 2 years in Victoria ( Regional or Melbourne.. everything counts), However if you take the regional Sponsorship, then there is a certain Obligation I do not know the exact period, but you have to Live only in regional Victoria( Melbourne will not count)...

Also with this Visa you do not control the Visa process. here I mean even after lodging the EOI you have to wait for an Employer to sponsor you, So its an Uncertainty, However with 190 you know that the Sponsorship by Victoria Outcome will be known to you in 12 weeks,

So there is no Harm in including even 187 in your EOI, and carry out your 190 process side by side.. I did the same selected everything and I got 189 invite, then when Victoria offered me 190(November last week) I sent a polite mail to them stating that my 189 is in final stages..

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks RK, all great inputs.
i like melb as a place - so that is not a problem.

- How concrete is the 12 weeks response time from Vic state? Is that mentioned on their website?

- I selected 189, 186 and 190 in my EOI and now it wants me to select "preferred location to reside" if sponsored BY EMPLOYER. Since i am also submitting vic SS, should i select only vic here? What did u choose, if you remember? 

- Another question, which state would you be interedted in seeking nomination from? I can select 'VIC' or 'Any'. Do you think Vic state will have a problem if i selected 'Any'?

- Can i update EOI / change my answers once i submit it?

Thanks again. Really appreciate ur help.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hii,

Please find my response inline...

Regards
RK



Coming2Oz said:


> Thanks RK, all great inputs.
> i like melb as a place - so that is not a problem.
> 
> - How concrete is the 12 weeks response time from Vic state? Is that mentioned on their website?
> ...


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for a prompt response. Appreciate it.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Thanks for a prompt response. Appreciate it.


Welcome...
All the Best!!
Regards
Rk


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Another question mate, when filling vic SS application, it gives an option of adding additional docs (other than the mandatory ACS result, IELTS etc). Some people on blogs mentioned that they attached other docs here (bank statement, doc explaining why they want to settle in vic etc.)

Did u attach any additional docs?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Another question mate, when filling vic SS application, it gives an option of adding additional docs (other than the mandatory ACS result, IELTS etc). Some people on blogs mentioned that they attached other docs here (bank statement, doc explaining why they want to settle in vic etc.)
> 
> Did u attach any additional docs?


No ,

I did not attach any.
However after 1 Week they asked me why did I choose Victoria and then I gave a Write stating How great Melbourne is and how my family would enjoy and how my skills would contribute to Victorian Economy.

My suggestion would be not give anything proactive, Let them ask and then you can send the write up.

Coz if you upload everything , then also its 12 weeks! Strict..

Regards
RK


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks.

I spoke to Vic sponsopship helpline today. They confirmed the following:
- they do not prioritize an app on planned location of settlement (melb or regional)
- they do not have a problem with candidates selecting other visa types in EOI (unlike SA)
- however they DO prefer EOI that mentions their preferred state for sponsorship as Vic (as opposed to selecting 'Any')

My understanding is that DIAC uses this question for only 190 visa, so selecting Vic there should not impact my 189.

May I ask, how many points did u make for 189? The reason i am asking is that your 189 came quite quickly, and i just want to roughly map how long should mine take (i know it does not work on mathematics like that, but just for a rough idea).

Thanks again for your time mate.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I spoke to Vic sponsopship helpline today. They confirmed the following:
> - they do not prioritize an app on planned location of settlement (melb or regional)
> ...



Thanks..

This is what I had also told you earlier... I was your Free Helpline!lol

I had 75 Points so I got the Invite in the following Round on September 15th itself.
I then got the Victoria Nomination around 1sr Week of December.

189 invites has no relation with 190. It is purely based on your points, the occupation ceiling and date of submission of EOI..

Currently the points is not a problem, if you have 60 points you will get the EOI provided your occupation ceiling is not met..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Pushing the submit today. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi RK

Do you remember what you answered for the below ones?

*Would the client be prepared to live in a regional area of Australia?** 
Yes No

*Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?** 

Thanks mate.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi RK
> 
> Do you remember what you answered for the below ones?
> 
> ...


Yes for Both..


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got a response from the Vic SS team. They did not accept my application. Reason - "Since I am living in another Australian state right now on 457, I need to have a job offer from a victorian employer. This is to that they are certain that I want to settle down in Victoria ". If I was offshore, they would have accepted my application without a job offer. 

This is crazy !!!


----------



## danish160 (Mar 22, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Welcome..
> 
> Also I other point to Remember .. If you apply for Victoria SS then you have a Moral Obligation to stay for period of 2 years in Victoria ( Regional or Melbourne.. everything counts), However if you take the regional Sponsorship, then there is a certain Obligation I do not know the exact period, but you have to Live only in regional Victoria( Melbourne will not count)...
> 
> ...


Hi rkv146,

I have a question. I opted for 189 and 190 while submitting EOI. I have received invite for 189. But I want to wait for Victoria SS as well. If I apply for 189 now, can I receive invite later for 190. If so, can I convert my application to 190 at that time?

I am confused because I prefer 190 but it will take 3 months to even know whether I am eligible or not. If I don't go for 189 right now, my invitation will expire in 2 months and given the rapidly increasing invite count I am worried that my occupation will again hit the ceiling. 

Your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

No you can not convert to a different visa type. You would need to make and pay for a new application.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

danish160 said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> I have a question. I opted for 189 and 190 while submitting EOI. I have received invite for 189. But I want to wait for Victoria SS as well. If I apply for 189 now, can I receive invite later for 190. If so, can I convert my application to 190 at that time?
> 
> ...


Hello Danish!

I was just curious to know about your case. What did you do finally? Have you gone ahead and lodge visa for 189? or still waiting for state sponsorship result?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## danish160 (Mar 22, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hello Danish!
> 
> I was just curious to know about your case. What did you do finally? Have you gone ahead and lodge visa for 189? or still waiting for state sponsorship result?
> 
> ...


Hi Reposh

I asked SkillSelect support about my situation. They said that you can get an invite for only one Visa Type at a time. If you want, you can wait for the current invitation to lapse and then wait for another invitation for the same or any other visa type. 

There is a misconception that one cannot create more than one EOIs. People think that the system will delete/deactivate any secondary EOIs. I was of the same impression as well until SkillSelect support advised that I can create a separate EOI for each visa type. 

Coming back to your question. I was waiting for the SS approval until now but due to the changes in policy for state sponsorship (released by DIAC on 5th August, 2013), it won't be possible for the states to nominate people applying for some specific occupations, which includes my occupation as well. So, now, I will rush towards my 189 application and try to lodge it as quickly as possible. Please wish me luck.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

danish160 said:


> Hi Reposh
> 
> I asked SkillSelect support about my situation. They said that you can get an invite for only one Visa Type at a time. If you want, you can wait for the current invitation to lapse and then wait for another invitation for the same or any other visa type.
> 
> ...


Great. This is a wise move by you. Wishing you loads of luck for your application.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I have 60 points with positive ACS for 261311 Analyst Programmer occupation & I have an EOI for both 189 and 190.

Now my job role and profile is similar to Web Developer, I am hopeful of getting a positive ACS assessment review on my application under 261212 occupation. However this occupation is not on SOL but on CSOL.

So can I update my EOI for 190 for 261212 occupation and keep my 189 for 261311 

Is that possible? 

Cheers

B


----------



## vjmelb (Jul 5, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Welcome..
> 
> Also I other point to Remember .. If you apply for Victoria SS then you have a Moral Obligation to stay for period of 2 years in Victoria ( Regional or Melbourne.. everything counts), However if you take the regional Sponsorship, then there is a certain Obligation I do not know the exact period, but you have to Live only in regional Victoria( Melbourne will not count)...
> 
> ...



Hi rkv146

The the software tester code is not listed under skilled occupation list for 189 visa. Were you still able to apply for 189??? 

My brother who has 8 yrs exp in Software testing is planning to apply but we are confused if we will be able to apply for both 189 and 190 visa types.
What if he does not get SS, does that mean he cannot apply at all.


Please respond with how you went ahead with software tester and got 189.

Thanks
Rashmi


----------



## sush.salian (Feb 26, 2014)

danish160 said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> I have a question. I opted for 189 and 190 while submitting EOI. I have received invite for 189. But I want to wait for Victoria SS as well. If I apply for 189 now, can I receive invite later for 190. If so, can I convert my application to 190 at that time?
> 
> ...


danish160, just curious to know... why would you wait for Victoria SS when you have already received the invite for 189. The visa processing should roughly take about the same time right?


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Multiple Invitations*



danish160 said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> I have a question. I opted for 189 and 190 while submitting EOI. I have received invite for 189. But I want to wait for Victoria SS as well. If I apply for 189 now, can I receive invite later for 190. If so, can I convert my application to 190 at that time?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I believe I have read somewhere that you will get only one invite at any given time. Only after the expiry of that invite, will your application go into the pool for another invitation. So while you decide on this one, you won't get another invitation. 

189 is any day better then 190. As far as I can see. 

Processing times might be listed as faster for 190 and lower fees at the start. But from my experience the time to process application will be roughly the same.

Unless you have issues on points you have claimed for 189 and feel safer with 190, that is an entirely different issue. 

I don't think its worth taking a risk unless you have a points claim issue.

Go for it mate!

Cheers

BT


----------



## sumitmangal (Feb 18, 2015)

*Multiple Eoi's Need advise*

HI everyone
i am new to this forum
.i. hope i will get help from this forum regarding my application
My ANZCO code is 261313 and recently i have filed EOI in 3 categories
i have filed for 189 with 60 points
190 with 65 points & 489(Family sponsored) with 70 points
My question is that can i receive multiple invitations or do they issue only 1 invitation
Suppose i get invitation for 489(family sponsored) before and i want to wait for invitation for 189 or 190 visa,will they issue me invitation for 189/190 aswell or do i have to go ahead with 489 only
Please advise
Can someone please advise me the processing time for 489( family sponsored) visa application aswell.
thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sumitmangal said:


> HI everyone
> i am new to this forum
> .i. hope i will get help from this forum regarding my application
> My ANZCO code is 261313 and recently i have filed EOI in 3 categories
> ...



I hope you have created different EOIs for each one. If that is the case, you are sure to be safe and you can wait for 189 even if you would have got 489.

However, there would be a field in 190 or 489, which asks have you applied for any other category of Visa. What must be your answer? If you have placed all three in same EOI, then if by chance suppose state selects you, they will ask DIBP to send out invite for that EOI number, then you can not have same EOI being picked for 189 (Its my reasoning).

Secondly, and more importantly, if you have falsified information on these aforementioned fields that you have not applied for other subclass visas (Having placed your EOI separately or in same), you have risked yourself, I am afraid. There is a good probability of visa/invite refusal at least from the 489, 190 perspective.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mate, 

In my point of view on your case, you seem unwise. Why would one even go for 489 or 190 when s(he) is eligible for 189? I would be patient and sit quiet for 189 rather than 489 or 190, it not only shows your unreasonable impatience, but also unwise and risking repercussions. 

I leave it entirely to your decision though. that is just my thoughts.


----------



## RIDA (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi 
Just wanna know can I apply for two EOI's for sub class 189 as an General accountant and External audotor?? I have done my bachelor in Accounting so I can either apply for one of these or guessing both together?? 
Moreover while applying for EOI do we have to send the scan copies of our Docs as well or these will be required after invitation??
Cheers


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Is it allowed to put multiple EOI and select individual state for 190 visa i.e state sponsorship ?
reason is couple of state want specifically select only that state in EOI and not ANY state in EOI for example south Australia.

Please advise.


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Multiple EOI for 190 VISA*



VickyNZ said:


> Is it allowed to put multiple EOI and select individual state for 190 visa i.e state sponsorship ?
> reason is couple of state want specifically select only that state in EOI and not ANY state in EOI for example south Australia.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi,

I have the same query. Some of the states wants us to specifically select only that state and not to choose "ANY" option in the EOI for 190 visa. I read that skillselect support advices to use multiple EOI for each visa type. So can we use multiple EOI for the 190 visa; one for each state? Anyone has any confirmed information on this please?

Regards
Vasanthraj


----------



## RIDA (Jul 4, 2015)

Please share your experience if anyone of you received multiple invitaions for 189 or 190 during lodgement or after grant?
Cheers


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello

I need a help as i i applied june under 262112-ICT security specialist under 190 and got rejected now after 6 months i want to apply under 189 for network security code...can i do this and do i need to apply with same email ID or i have to change it.what precautions should i take while apply for different category and steps to follow.My agent i very dumb and confusing me all the time and saying applying for diff category is bad idea they will reject it as u already applied under diff job code.please give a brief idea about documents to submit.


Thanks.


----------



## aliyanshazal (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Guyz
I am new to this forum and have a query about lodging MULTIPLE EOI for different visa for same State i.e. NSW. 
In Feb I had 50 points only and by including 10 points of regional sponsorship, I showed my interest in one NSW regions and was invited to apply for nomination from that region later on
then 
in March I scored 65+ in PTE and my total points reached upto 60, and I submitted ANOTHER Eoi just for 190 seeking nomination from NSW
Now my Question is, Since I have submitted separate EOI's for both 489 and 190 Visa, and in case if I am nominated by that region for 489, will I still be eligible to be nominated by NSW for 190 visa, as I sought nomination for both 489 and 190 Visa from same state???
Thanks


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

aliyanshazal said:


> Hi Guyz
> I am new to this forum and have a query about lodging MULTIPLE EOI for different visa for same State i.e. NSW.
> In Feb I had 50 points only and by including 10 points of regional sponsorship, I showed my interest in one NSW regions and was invited to apply for nomination from that region later on
> then
> ...


Hi Aliyan, I feel you could have updated the EOI with the increased points when you have cleared the PTE. Was the EOI still active then? 

In the same EOI you can apply multiple Skilled visas. At the same time you can ignore the first invite which is discussed in the below url.
Can I submit more than one EOI - SkillSelect - Success Migration AustraliaSuccess Migration Australia

In the following Border.gov website it is commented "If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation."
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit


----------



## v.dhiman12 (Oct 6, 2020)

Can i submit 6 EOI for 491, 6 for 190 .??????


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

v.dhiman12 said:


> Can i submit 6 EOI for 491, 6 for 190 .??????


You can submit infinite EOIs. There is no limit. Just remember that once you are invited to withdraw all the other uninvited EOIs so others can also have a chance.


----------

